# fyi - Great Wolf Lodge



## RuralEngineer (Dec 5, 2015)

No available inventory for 2016.  DRI may not renew agreement.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 5, 2015)

The number of Club Points to book this resort was always to inflated in my opinion (Even in off seasons). Especially in Williamsburg,VA.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Dec 6, 2015)

*value*

yeah, i agree.  i never would not want to stay in one but was looking for my parents.  I think the Williamsburg / VA Beach combination will be especially attractive in 2016 with the Gold Key acquisition.

Stephen


----------



## dwojo (Dec 6, 2015)

I agree the Williamsburg and Va Beach combination will work well. My wife and I go to both places at least once a year.


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 6, 2015)

RuralEngineer said:


> No available inventory for 2016.  DRI may not renew agreement.



Highly inflated in point value. And since they always seemed available it seems everyone else thought GWL was overvalued as well.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 6, 2015)

*Diamond Resorts International ~ Great Wolf Lodge Williamsburg*

* 
A Club Affiliated Hotel*

Great Wolf Lodge Williamsburg
549 East Rochambeau Drive
Williamsburg, Virginia, 23188

* ALL POINTS VALUES INCLUDE 
PASSES FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY!


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 7, 2015)

Miss Marty said:


> *
> A Club Affiliated Hotel*
> 
> Great Wolf Lodge Williamsburg
> ...



Good Lord, at what they charge in points I would certainly hope so. Also, GWL units are not really timeshares (space wise) but more like a hotel so don't expect to get the same amount of room to stretch out in.


----------



## slgrosz (Dec 16, 2015)

*Great Wolf Lodge*

I called Diamond about not being able to reserve rooms at Great Wolf Lodge.  I was told that inventory will be available in January for 2016 reservations.  Rooms come at a point premium, but my family likes the waterpark during the winter season.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Dec 28, 2015)

My nephew, who owns at Powhatan, recently took his three young kids to Great Wolf and they loved it. As he has problems getting time to use more points, I guess the number needed don't matter that much. Whether this property is worth it probably depends on who you are. He could probably never take the family there if he had to pay cash. (He shares the mf and points with siblings).


----------

